# gli sarebbe mancato molto



## xpaulax

Alquien me puede traducir esto?:

"Quel cucciolo d'uomo gli sarebbe mancato molto"

Al español o al inglés.

Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

_a ese cachorro de hombre le habría faltado mucho_


----------



## rocamadour

Quizás: "_Hubiera echado mucho de menos a aquel cachorro de hombre"_


----------



## llenyador

Lo traduciría asÍ:
"habría añorado mucho a aquel cachorro de hombre"
"habría sentido añoranza de aquel cachorro de hombre".
Saludos


----------



## licinio

Depende del contexto (del que se puede ver la relación entre los tiempos de las frases principal y subordinada), porqué se podría también traducir por el condicional simple si se trata de un futuro respecto al pasado: "Echaría mucho de menos a aquel cachorro de hombre". Con el condicional compuesto se expresa en español una condición non cumplida, lo que no es necesariamente así en italiano con el mismo tiempo verbal.


----------



## xpaulax

Muchas gracias a todos.

Creo que licinio tiene razón y se trata del futuro, xq si no, no me encaja la frase.

Se trata del final del Libro de la Selva, os pongo las últimas frases:

"Dopo essersi presentati, i due giovani si presero per mano e da quel momento iniziò pero Mowgli una nuova e bellissima avventura. Baghera e Baloo erano felici e commossi. Rispresero la via di casa, tornando nel fitto della giungla: quel cucciolo d'uomo gli sarebbe mancato molto!"

Es que no tengo ni idea de italiano pero me han mandado traducir cuentos italianos en el curro.........

Muchas gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

Vaya... si no te sabes italiano, ¿cómo puedes traducir cuentos italianos? 

En todo caso se trata de futuro en el pasado.
_Habría echado de menos/ añorado mucho a aquel cachorro de hombre

_


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Vaya... si no te sabes italiano, ¿cómo puedes traducir cuentos italianos?
> 
> En todo caso se trata de futuro en el pasado.
> _Habría echado de menos/ añorado mucho a aquel cachorro de hombre _
> 
> __


----------



## xpaulax

sabrinita85 said:


> Vaya... si no te sabes italiano, ¿cómo puedes traducir cuentos italianos?
> 
> En todo caso se trata de futuro en el pasado.
> _Habría echado de menos/ añorado mucho a aquel cachorro de hombre_
> 
> __


 

Eso mismo me pregunto yo.
Pero mejor no intentar buscar algo lógico en esta empresa... 

Con imaginación, diccinarios, traductores, wordreference... Al final terminaré sabiéndolo jeje


----------



## licinio

sabrinita85 said:


> En todo caso se trata de futuro en el pasado.
> _Habría echado de menos/ añorado mucho a aquel cachorro de hombre_


 
Diría más bién que se puede tratar de futuro en el pasado, pero no necesariamente. En todo caso, si es así, se traduce con un tiempo simple, y no compuesto, en español.


----------



## kolya97

licinio said:


> Diría más bién que se puede tratar de futuro en el pasado, pero no necesariamente. En todo caso, si es así, se traduce con un tiempo simple, y no compuesto, en español.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, yo también diría "echaria mucho de menos...".


----------



## sabrinita85

Decirme, entonces, en este caso cuál es la diferencia entre "habría echado" y "echaría"... ya que no me parece tan evidente...


----------



## Neuromante

*Habría echado* es un condicional. Implicaría "*en el caso qúe...algo"*

En cambio *echaría *quiere decir "*desde ese momento* (Qué está situado en el pasado del narrador) *hacia su futuro (*De los dos animales*)*", aunque éste también está en el pasado.


----------



## licinio

Echaría de menos = preveía que eso pasaría.
Habría echado de menos = implica una condición no realizada y en este caso sobreentendida. Expresando la condición podría ser: Si no lo hubiera vuelto a encontrar, lo habría echado de menos. Sin embargo, ya que efectivamente lo encontró, eso no pasó ni pasaría. Se habla entonces de una hipotésis no realizada.

En italiano, en cambio, expresamos siempre los dos casos con un condicional compuesto.


----------



## llenyador

licinio said:


> Echaría de menos = preveía que eso pasaría.
> Habría echado de menos = implica una condición no realizada y en este caso sobreentendida. Expresando la condición podría ser: Si no lo hubiera vuelto a encontrar, lo habría echado de menos. Sin embargo, ya que efectivamente lo encontró, eso no pasó ni pasaría. Se habla entonces de una hipotésis no realizada.
> 
> En italiano, en cambio, expresamos siempre los dos casos con un condicional compuesto.


 

La frase non è condizionale.E' il condizionale passato per esprimere l'idea di *futuro nel passato*. Come nel caso di "ha detto che sarebbe venuto". L'italiano in questo caso usa solo il condizionale passato. Lo spagnolo invece può dire "dijo que vendría" y "dijo que habría venido".


----------



## xeneize

Sí, yo diría *extrañarían mucho a ese cachorro de hombre* (plural, ya que se refiere a los dos, Baghera y Baloo).
Sin embargo, tampoco en pasado me suena mal...


----------



## Neuromante

A mi, en pasado me cuadra mejor "Iban a extrañar" que implica _de ese momento en adelante_


----------

